# [...new litter.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

[...I have at least 10 mouse babies! From 2 Dalmatian mice (black pied, mostly white with a couple black spots) with tricolor grandma and Brown and white grandad. Theyre small so must have been born today. Won't know colors till the 8/9th and can't touch em for 4 days so that's why I say at least 10 babies because that's all I can see. Super excited because the dad has satin fur!]


----------

